# Happy Christmas



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Christmas already in Hong Kong.
Hoping you all have a wonderful time.

祝愿你圣诞快乐

希望你有美好的时间


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Merry Christmas from the Philippines* :xmastree:


----------

